# My trip to Stockport



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

As some of you may know i visited Stockport on Saturday and went to both Stockport pet warehouse and the one on Adswood rd. 
So in light of the past 2 posts of people arguing about the state of SPW i thought id share my findings on the two.

Stockport Pet Warehouse
 As we walked in the owner said hello to us but let us have a wonder round on our own accord for a while. We were impressed with the way the animals are kept and there was no smell. they have a good range of reptiles in the shop (and 1 amazing macaw) and are knowlegable.
We then asked for the 4 tokays to be sexed and an assistant came to us strait away and got them out, instead of just saying what sex they were they let us have a look for ourselves too to make sure we agreed. He was confident enough in handling the tokays in contrast to most shops that try to go no where near without gloves.
The owner then came to us and we had a nice little chat about this and that and he was a really pleasant man. He was also very apologetic about there being no females and gave us his number so we can call in a few weeks to see if any were delivered.
All in all i have no understanding of what had gone on in the past posts but we found it 1 of the best shops we have been to, A close very second to the reptile room in Cleavelys (Blackpool).

Adswood Road
 We walked into this shop and the girl behind the counter was very pleasent to us. All the animals were well housed and appeared healthy. The range was good but in my opinion rediculously overpriced. Again we asked for the tokays to be sexed and not only was the owner reluctant to handle them his assistant told us they were simple to sex and were all females. On closer inspection they were infact males. The 1st gecko that he got out looked ok apart from his jaw didnt fit in place properly and seemed to have trouble closing its mouth although it has a very healthy weight. the second was clearly older and perfectly fine, the third (which seemed the same cluch as the 1st) jaw broke as he got him out. it was clearly broke as it angled halfway down the jaw. He did seperate him ready to take to the vets and seemed to sympathise with the gecko.


In my opinion stockport pet warehouse was the better of the two shops and do not understand all the bad press it has been receiving. the staff are helpful and knowlegable and the animals are happy and healthy and i would be happy to travel the distance to this shop.
Although the animals seem healthy in Adswood road i do not feel i will be returning as i dont think the owner was as helpful as he could have been and im not willing to pay the rediculous prices he had his animals marked up.


once again this is just *my opinion* and will not even entertain those of you who will be trying to jump down my throat.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Dont see why anyone should " jump down your throat "
You are only giving your honest opinion.

I have heard good and bad about SPW .

I have only visited once , I was disapointed in the range of animals they had in stock , but what they had looked healthy and well looked after

cheers

John


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

neither do i but certain ppl tend 2 on here.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i like both shops. i used to live on garners lane so both shops were really close to me.

what reps did you think were over priced at adswood road? i almost bought a baby irian jaya from there & thought it was pretty reasonable. and last time i was in they had tokays for £30 which i also thought was o.k. 

not been in for a couple of months though.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tokays wer £35 and i can get them from shops at the most £20 and a crestie was £140 i cnt remember how much the corns wer but i can remember thinking **** me


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought my Green Anaconda from Stockport Pet warehouse about 3 weeks ago and i think that all the staff are very helpful and friendly and all the livestock is healthy its one of the better reptile shops i've been to.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> Tokays wer £35 and i can get them from shops at the most £20 and a crestie was £140 i cnt remember how much the corns wer but i can remember thinking **** me


seems prices have gone up since i was in there. i'll go in for a mooch next time i'm in the area.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm from stockport so have been in pet warehouse a few times. Each time i've been in everything looks very healthy, they always have interesting stock and as mentioned the staff are all very helpful. Its the only place i've been to where i've seen both green and yellow anacondas, and last time i went in they had a goliath birdeater in aswell. Would recommend!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've not visited the adswood store so i cant comment, but its VERY nice to hear a good recent opinion of SPW, ive talked to jon who seems a very nice guy who took on board constructive criticism for the benefit of the animals he was keeping and selling. Ill be taking a visit myself again soon and its now sounding very promising : victory:


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

I've not been to the adswood shop so can't comment on it but spw I have always found to be very helpful with a good range & well cared for.
As I've said before it would seem some people seem to have it in for them.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

popped in today and could not fault it, i find john a easy guy to approach and the other guys to have always given me the time of day but they are happy to let you browse and answer any questions if asked.

just one thing....I opened the freezer and it was full of dead rats :devil: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm glad someone put up something good about SPW as with the internet bad publicity seems to travel fast! It's a great shop and John, Paul and Marco are all decent blokes who would go out of their way to help anyone out that needed it. I can't fault them and always try to get back to see the guys when I'm back in Manchester.

:no1:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Phil1988 said:


> I'm glad someone put up something good about SPW as with the internet bad publicity seems to travel fast! It's a great shop and John, Paul and Marco are all decent blokes who would go out of their way to help anyone out that needed it. I can't fault them and always try to get back to see the guys when I'm back in Manchester.
> 
> :no1:


 
seconded.

IN MY OPINION, the shop in adswood,needs to take better care of their animals. I bought my baby royal from there and the poor dude had mites,retained eye caps AND an RI. after phoning the shop to discuss this,the woman (iv forgoten her name) said she didnt see anything wrong with him.

SPW is my regular,and it will be staying that way


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yep were obviously keeping SPW as our regular shop too  we will check out adswood.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Of the Snakes i got from SPW.....

2 we're fussy feeders and i have got them going properly now, 1 of them would eat every mouse in the world if he could, and 1 died on me....So, kind of mixed about SPW....

Oh and the fussy feeders...

It took 7 months to get the oldest Royal to eat...I appreciate SPW for showing me how to assist feed them, as it has helped me with other Snakes now, so i've got kind of a mixed image of them, sometimes i felt welcome, sometimes not so...


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Can someone give a brief post about why people suddenly hate pet warehouse?.. missed the threads. Also, there are about 3 small reptile shops in and around the adswood area so there is a chance everyone is talking about different shops here?


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

i was there about 3 weeks ago with my friends getting a yellow anaconda i also got a tokay gecko from them but it was only 7.75


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

SamH said:


> Can someone give a brief post about why people suddenly hate pet warehouse?.. missed the threads. Also, there are about 3 small reptile shops in and around the adswood area so there is a chance everyone is talking about different shops here?


I don't hate the Warehouse, i just don't feel welcome there, thats why i use Adswood now, or Reddish Reptiles.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

why dont you feel welcome


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

i have allways used the pet whare house i travel up from Stafford.Paul the manager is allways willing to help, his animals are always in good nick vivs clean,you never get ripped off price wise and he will allways throw an extra in if poss,good shop good bloke give them a chance,:2thumb:


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

well i travelled from wolverhampton and when i went there it was not good at all. none of the staff helped and 1 tried to walk through me and the rest of the staff just stood at the counter talking away, the reptiles there were not keeped as good as they could have despite what anyone says. 
I'm not somone who slags shops off but i will def be giving them a miss if im up there again.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

iv been there a couple of times now and to be fair sometimes it it amazing wide range of animals and great staff but other times they shy away from you but thats exeptable a shop isnt going to be the best every day for ever


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

I think i might have to go in soon, see if my mind changes...


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

bret1789 said:


> well i travelled from wolverhampton and when i went there it was not good at all. none of the staff helped and 1 tried to walk through me and the rest of the staff just stood at the counter talking away, the reptiles there were not keeped as good as they could have despite what anyone says.
> I'm not somone who slags shops off but i will def be giving them a miss if im up there again.


 how long ago was that because Paul hasnt been the Manger for long ?


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Paul has been manager for nearly a year...


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

just emailed Paul so at least he can have a chance to defend himself there are two sides to every story


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Have had a nice PM off Paul, i think i shall be going in this week some time.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

bret1789 said:


> well i travelled from wolverhampton and when i went there it was not good at all. none of the staff helped and 1 tried to walk through me and the rest of the staff just stood at the counter talking away, the reptiles there were not keeped as good as they could have despite what anyone says.
> I'm not somone who slags shops off but i will def be giving them a miss if im up there again.



I went just after xmas and i have to agree the animals were not being kept up to the standard they used to be.

However im told that has been vastly improved, and ive had a nice chat with the owner who has been very reasonable and ill certainly be going back in there sometime in the near future : victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Stockport pet warehouse is one of the best shops in the area, good animals always kept in the best conditions. Cleaned out every day and fed very well, ive bought lots from there over the years and never had any complaints.

I had one grievence with the owner Jon about 18 months ago, it was mostly my fault but he acted with honesty and integrity until it spiralled out of control. So im saying its one of the best shops when i dont even get on with the owner and im not welcome in the shop - that must say something about how good it is?


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i went about a week ago and wasnt happy with the state and the amount of the animals. the big guy[i think hes called jon] wasnt very helpful. but iv been in the past and it was brilliant. after all the bad publicity the place got last week it wouldnt surprise me if they had a spring clean and now its pretty much back to how it was. i dont think im welcome there anymore :lol2: which doesnt bother me much as i dont normally use petshops. i was really embarrassed that id taken some one there telling them it was the best in the area. when we got there it really wasnt very clean and the staff werent very helpful hardly any animals and the animals that were there werent in the best conditon. the guy was bret who has already posted his opnion earlier. i hope that the place gets back to its old self. iv taken a lot of abuse from certain members of staff and customers after i posted my opinion which i found very unprofessional. granted i gave as good as i got but the fact remains thats no way to run a petshop. fingers crossed i dont get any for this post:lol2:


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

WeThePeople said:


> Stockport pet warehouse is one of the best shops in the area, good animals always kept in the best conditions. Cleaned out every day and fed very well, ive bought lots from there over the years and never had any complaints.
> 
> I had one grievence with the owner Jon about 18 months ago, it was mostly my fault but he acted with honesty and integrity until it spiralled out of control. So im saying its one of the best shops when i dont even get on with the owner and im not welcome in the shop - that must say something about how good it is?



good on you, it seems no1 admits there wrong on here. i can think of a few that would have left a post full of expleitives in your possition. kudos 2 you!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> good on you, it seems no1 admits there wrong on here. i can think of a few that would have left a post full of expleitives in your possition. kudos 2 you!


now now, lets keep it friendly this time


----------



## pudsli52 (Jan 13, 2009)

*pet warehouse*

hi all.
i go to pet warehouse on a regular basis for my locust and mice.
john and paul are both top blokes.
most times when we are in, paul is more often than not cleaning out vivs, or cutting up fresh veg.
there are a few reptile shops in the area where the staff are not as helpfull or knowledgable as john and paul.
as for mad mike, how can you slag the shop off when you spent many an hour in there handling snakes, and taking pics of them.
i always board out the beardie and the gekos, when we go on holidays.
never had a problem, john even feeds the dragon by hand, as it is a soft sod.
my custom will always go to this shop.
all the best pudsli.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, and Paul is always cleaning vivs, Fact haha, i think i'm going to give SPW another shot, was only meant to go to Adswood for Gerbil scented Mice, don't need them scented now, Lesley is a sucker for mice now, oh and just to show the quality of SPW..
Lesley








Max








Kasper "Dustbin"









All growing quick!


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

i went to stockport pet warehouse last week and as soon as i walked in the smell hit you in the face, the vivs were disgraceful, not been to a shop like that for a long time. it says something when the owner even bothers to open to the public in that state. the best thing to do in my opion was to close for a day or 2 and have a good old clean to bring it back to the standard of what it should be. my partner even noticed a turtle/terrapin trapped between some rocks and the person working in the shop thought that the tank was empty!!!!!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

All pet shops tend to stink a bit and all people who work in them tend to go home a bit wiffy too.

Bet shop ive ever been in was the reptile room at cleavleys but when i was there they had a massive mite outbreak, pretty much everything they had, had mites. But all shops are bound to have a problem at some point, anyone with a large collection is gunna have these problems from time to time too so i didnt judge them on it. They had a problem thats not uncommon amongst the trade they are in. It would be silly of me to walk away thinking it was a turd shop because they had a mite problem and the shop smelt like a pet shop. I could see all the animals were being taken care of, the staff know their stuff and they were working hard to sort out the mite problem - but its still one of the best shops ive ever seen.

Stockport pet warehouse is just the same, its a pet shop so its very likely to smell like one and its gunna have the odd problem that all pet shops face from time to time, its how they deal with it that counts and thats how the shop should be judged imo.


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

theres a difference between a pet shop smell and a dirty smell, you had to be there


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WeThePeople said:


> its gunna have the odd problem that all pet shops face from time to time, its how they deal with it that counts and thats how the shop should be judged imo.


Thats why im much more impressed now to be honest - seem to really be doing something about it and taking on board reasonable opinions and constructive criticism. Im actually looking forward to my next visit now..


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

I went in today to get my live food. I really have never seen a shop so clean.

Any pet shop, regardless of stocking reps or not does have an odour, my spare room where all my reps are, even tho they are obsessivley cleaned still has an odour. SPW doesn't stink, but you can tell there are animals in there which is a given.

If you go in anybody's house, you can always tell if they have a dog or a cat, so going in a pet shop your bound to tell come on!

But anyway, A+ John, Paul and Marco, even tho your all freaks!!:lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

i went to stockport warehouse after leaving leftys last weekend but i dont want to put my opinion on here now :whistling2:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> i went to stockport warehouse after leaving leftys last weekend but i dont want to put my opinion on here now :whistling2:


Hey hey, we'r all about oppinions here! go ahead... :2thumb:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> Hey hey, we'r all about oppinions here! go ahead... :2thumb:


 
There was a massive bin full to the brim of bedding and when i went in i saw why, everything had clean substrate, i saw staff feed the animals by hand and talk to them which i thought was great, best collection of chams ive ever seen in a rep shop and a great selection of animals. I thought there was a nice variety in stock and i loved the exo terra almost stack but row of exo terras anyway, i thought they looked great! dead snazzy! I didnt peek in the fish area as fish arent my thing, i asked a guy what species a snake was and he politely answered my question while in a viv doing something with the lizards, we were told thanks you and bye as we left and i left wanting to go back. seeing the opinions on here made me want to go and have a look for myself. I was gobsmacked at how cheap everything was too! only thing i could fault them on was not laying out the red carpet for me :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

*This thread has been cleaned*

*There are certain people who seem to be unable to control themselves and act in an adult manner, taking this thread off topic with insults, veiled threats and personal issues. If this happens again, many more infractions will be given out! *


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi, Me and my oh go to SPW quite often at least once a month if not more. We have never had a problem there the guys are always friendly and always great with advice. We have bought most of our reptiles from SPW all have been healthy and well fed. I vote SPW one of the best petshops in the area with viv's always clean, have a wide range of equipment, and lots of diffrent animals, and diffrent varietys of animals. The guys are always willing to get the reps out and let us handle them to see what we think. 

We live atleast 45 mins away from SPW and we make the trip down as we feel its worth the trip.

Thanks Ian


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

what are they priced like for locusts etc? am going there tomoz.


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

swift_wraith said:


> what are they priced like for locusts etc? am going there tomoz.


I think his insect's are 3 tub's for £5 and they are quality too! I ALWAYS buy from SPW and we travel 18 mile's and it's well worth the trip too, all the staff are great and really helpful (no matter how silly you think your question may be!) :2thumb:


----------

